# Chutes and Ladders



## vincix

Există o traducere stabilită pentru „Chutes and Ladders”? Am văzut variantă „Șerpii și scările”, care e o traducere din „Snakes and Ladders” - așa cum se mai numește jocul.


----------



## farscape

Jocul original din India este "Snakes and Ladders" vezi Wikipedia.

Varianta Americană se numește Chutes and Ladders - Șerpii zice se că speriau copiii...

O variantă canadiană a jocului s-a numit Toboggans and Ladders, care este cel mai simplu titlu de tradus în românește, Tobogane și Scări 

La urma urmei depinde la care variantă a jocului te referi: cea cu șerpi sau cea cu tobogane 

Later,


----------



## vincix

Cu siguranță e vorba de cea cu togobane - deși înțeleg că ideea jocului e aceeași, doar tematic e diferită, nu? Mă ajută să folosesc „togoban” pentru că ulterior în carte e o referință la faptul că autoarea simte cum alunecă în mod necontrol pe tobogan, adică e în cădere liberă, ca metaforă (slabă) etc.


----------



## farscape

Conceptul de tobogan e foarte potrivit dacă nu ai de-a face cu Șerpii originali.

Când citesc chute, prima imagine care îmi vine în minte este garbage chute, toboganul de aruncat resturile menajere la bloc.

f.


----------



## vincix

Exact, la ghenă mă gândesc și eu (se și potriveste cu cartea, de altfel, _Carry on, Warrior_).


----------

